# Lure addiction.....



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

I can't seem to quit buying lures....of all kinds.... Hard, soft plastics, jigs, spoons....doesn't matter what. I want them!? 

Does this ever go away!?


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

xxpinballxx said:


> I can't seem to quit buying lures....of all kinds.... Hard, soft plastics, jigs, spoons....doesn't matter what. I want them!?
> 
> Does this ever go away!?


no i think once your hooked, you can abandon all hope for ever comming back from it, so i fear that your screwed  
i personally cant seem to stop making lures :hypnotized:


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

never fails for me. each time i walk into gander or dicks for something specific like fishing line or even a knew plastic tackle box to put into my backpack., i walk out with a new lure. i like crankbaits and things like that. i have probably over 50 that are still new in the package that i dont use. i only bought them because they look cool haha. i kind of want to make a hang up display for them to hang up on the bare wall that is next to my "fishing cabinet" i have in the basement.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

oh and i know 50 is a small number compared to most of the guys around here. but i only started bass fishing at the beginning of spring. ive catfish all my life up until this year. now i go for the bass any chance i get.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm with you guys, my buddy gets on my boat with a little tackle box with hardly anything in it and does just as good or better than me (who has a boat stocked with every lure known to man). Some people are into booze or drugs, I'm addicted to buying lures and equipment. Not sure why I own fifty different color worms when I only throw three or four...


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Well I walked into dicks today for a couple Boo-yah jigs and walked out with a new rod and reel and about 25 or so crankbaits! LOL I love them.....all kinds...Rapala, Rebel, Cotton Cordell, whatever else I found. I don't get it! from a 20 dollar stop tops I spent 249.64! I spent 150 on saturday! I sure hope my money runs out soon so I can quit buying gear and tackle! LOL 

I'd love to start making some but not sure where to even begin with that!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Just shows that the lure companies are fishing too! Some tackle will still be catching fisherman for years!


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

its not officially a disease until you keep upgrading your boat because the previous one couldnt support your lures


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Well some of the lures i got are definitely more geared to catch fisherman than fish....
LOL! And guess they work pretty good!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I was going crazy as well. Last winter was really bad, so I decided to start making them! It slowed down the buying quite a bit. I started making jigs, then blade baits, then custom blades, then tying harnesses, then crankbaits. I've settled to buying the ones I like and use the most and having backups. I watch the discount sites, and I will occasionally buy a clearance lure or watch sales to stock up on what I know I'll use. I've found that if I know how to use several lures very well, then I will produce more than if I use tons of lures kinda ok. Now my issue is wanting new rods and reels, and reminding myself that some of the best fisherman I know use reasonably cheap set ups


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

The monkey will never leave you alone!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

just wait until you get into discontinued lures, lures shipped from Japan, and handmade lures.

400 since Saturday XXPinallXX?

You just made my day! You beat me, but not by much.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I think it is one of the best addictions to have because it is a positive (well, as long as you control it a little). I mean, how fun is it to bid on a reel or lures on Ebay and win it, and then wait for it to come in. Or pick up a little extra cash and walk into Dicks or Land Big Fish. 
I have a room in my basement that is pretty much "My Fishing Room." All my fishing gear hanging up, crankbaits hanging around that I have painted. Skirt material, blades, hooks, all that fun stuff that keeps you going through the winter months. 
It's what keeps us going. I am like you guys, could go in and buy my favorite Zoom worm in every color but when I go fishing, I end up using the same few colors.
When the new Bass Pros Shops book shows up at my house, my wife knows not to bother me for days and its always the same old thing in that book. But you make a wish list and figure out what you want to get next. blah blah blah....
Fishing is awesome.....period.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

AbuGarciaFan said:


> oh and i know 50 is a small number compared to most of the guys around here. but i only started bass fishing at the beginning of spring. ive catfish all my life up until this year. now i go for the bass any chance i get.


Welcome to the addiction 

The bait monkey is your friend


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JamesT said:


> just wait until you get into discontinued lures, lures shipped from Japan, and handmade lures.


Too late for me!! The bait monkey got me there already.


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

I have always said there are two things a man can never have enough of and will always be adding to, and those are lures and tools. There are three or four lures I could use for the rest of my life and always catch fish, but for some reason it isnt good enough.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Well i restrained myself today.....took a ride to Gander Mountain in Sheffield. 
Boy is that place like heaven on Earth! 
But I just needed a Rod and I got myself a Abu Vendetta. Real nice! 
Wish i had another 500 or so to blow in there......I'll wait a week or so to blow another 200. This makes it just shy of 500 this week alone.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree to all. I cant walk into a single store that sells tackle and not buy something. I have started buying all my gear off the clearance shelf. Its all discontinued or old stock but i have noticed that the fish dont care much. I think the shape and action of the lure has a lot more to do with catching fish than the name or color. I have also been getting a lot of the cheaper brand names from dicks. Matzuo or something like that. There 2 for $5 or even less sometimes. Great baits and you dont wanna break down and cry if you lose one or two.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Jackal- thats exactly why I always check out the Cotton Cordell lures and the rebel lures first. Rapala is usually my last them or the Yo-Zuris. Im just glad im not into saltwater!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

When I was younger I used to get yelled at in school for looking through the bible (aka bass pro shops catalog) during "reading time" or whatever it was called when we were supposed to bring a book in to class.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

i thought i was the only one. its a sick addiction lol every time i go fishing i have to goto dicks beforehand and buy like 5 rapalas, its sickening lol ive been leaning towards cheaper ones recently. i like hot n tots and other storm lures, and as someone said before matzuo lure are really cheap, but unfortunatly they seem cheap in quality also. havent really caught much on them yet either


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

xxpinballxx said:


> I can't seem to quit buying lures....of all kinds.... Hard, soft plastics, jigs, spoons....doesn't matter what. I want them!?
> 
> Does this ever go away!?


Sorry you are HOOKED


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Picked up a abu Garcia Blackmax baitcaster and a couple lures. 
I think I need to chain myself to the basement floor!


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

xxpinballxx said:


> Picked up a abu Garcia Blackmax baitcaster and a couple lures.
> I think I need to chain myself to the basement floor!



my black max was my first baitcaster and to be honest, for 60 bucks, you really cant beat it. its an awesome reel for the price. i still use it even tho i have revo SXs now. ill never sell the black max. its a sentimental thing being my first baitcaster and all.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Well I got a cheap baitcaster that was a pain....had no spool break on it. Im hoping getting a bit better of a baitcaster will help me to keep from getting those dang birds nests all the time!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

xxpinballxx said:


> Well I got a cheap baitcaster that was a pain....had no spool break on it. Im hoping getting a bit better of a baitcaster will help me to keep from getting those dang birds nests all the time!


The Black Max is a decent caster. The anti-reverse went out on mine in a year...


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

willyb021 said:


> and as someone said before matzuo lure are really cheap, but unfortunatly they seem cheap in quality also. havent really caught much on them yet either


I will go head to head with my matzuo and other cheapies against all rapalas and sebiles any day of the week. They have a ton of color and style options. The one thing i will say about them is that the hooks are sharp but cheap. They WILL rust after a while. But i usually replace all my trebles no matter what brand i buy, so it doesnt really bother me much.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Lure addiction.... Sorry, there's no cure. Be prepared to answer the questions: Why do you need a bigger tackle box? Why do you need MORE lures? do you really use all of them?


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I too have had this addiction for decades now. Wait 'til you start making your own lures and tying flies, you'll have more flies, lures, and molds than you will ever need. 

The closeout/discount tackle web sites and Ebay are awesome places to get tackle.

I'll also agree that Matzuo has great baits for less money. Their Asai shallow crankbait has been a great bait for me this year as well as their Walking Dog topwater lure. I like them so much that I checked out their website and saw they have a new frog bait called the Kroaker that I will certainly try.


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

It's a rare day for me when I go into Dicks etc. and do not walk out with at least 1 lure or something. It creeps up on you as well.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

This thread needs some eye-candy.

p.s. my dad can beat up your dad!!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's one (along with the smallmouth popper and albino goldfish) that I actually fish from time to time lol.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I can't catch a thing on this darn Japanese water beetle though. At least it casts a country two-miles. Super fun to huck!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

well (other than a CB50 which is MIA) this does it for my Japanese Series and European Series LCs. That lv-o on the bottom is a great lure, especially for burning just below the surface. Then I got into megabass....


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JamesT said:


> well (other than a CB50 which is MIA) this does it for my Japanese Series and European Series LCs. That lv-o on the bottom is a great lure, especially for burning just below the surface. Then I got into megabass....


There is some gooood stuff in the Megabass line. I started with Deep X-200s and 300s. Those are a super nice change up from the Flat CB D20s and the DD22s.

LC surely makes some of my favorite hardbaits...as you can tell from my avatar. 

Deps and Evergreen make some wonderful lures too.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

What you are all describing is actually a known condition. It is called having GAS... Gear Acquisition Syndrome. There is no known cure.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice hardbaits there James T


----------

